# Bow Wow~Newhall/Santa Clarita



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

At the risk of sounding totally clueless...what is Bow Wow?


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry I should have put a link. It is a Pet Fair.

Bow-Wows & Meows-Pet Fair


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

We went to the pet fair today........wow what a turn out!! We got there at 10:45 and left at 1PM.......it was 94 degrees (so it was getting to hot). Sally was a hit....everyone had to pet her. Three little girl scouts came up and were begging for us to put her in the cutes dog contest......LOL. I had people asking who groomed her.....that she looked so good. But she was shedding and fur flying all over..LOL. Yeah, it only took me 3 hours. There were 'THOUSANDS" of people at this event. I never been to a dog event this big! When we left they were saying that close to 1000 dogs had been adopted today!!! I did see Shorty from the Pit Rescue (did not get to talk). Overall it was a great day!

When we left people were still coming.......Im just happy people went to adopt! Yeah!!!


----------

